# ATV Moose Thumb Assist Pro Throttle Extension



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone try this or any other brand of throttle extension? When we ride we usually go for 2 days or so, sometimes 30 or 40 miles in a day and my thumb gets sore as hell. Wifey has the same problem, was wondering if these are really of any use. I'm afraid on the BF that the throttle is so responsive already an extension might make it out of control.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

actually it would make it less responsive.. the longer the lever, the bigger the radius it has to travel... so when you move it at the end, it only moves around half that distance on the "original" length... I've never used one, so i don't know how they work... I've seen people cut a piece of garden hose and slide it over the throttle to make it a little longer... gotta love ********.. LOL


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

we put one the wifes eiger and it worked better for her. but the eigers thumb was a lot more stiff then my brute even with the thumb assist. so sum it helps and sum it don't in my opinion


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can look into a twist throttle also but those are generally a bad idea on ATVs


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I just put a mad dog one on mine (got at gander mountain), havent really rode it to make a decision yet but it seems ok. I havent rode quads in over 10 years so i got re teach my thumb lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> actually it would make it less responsive.. the longer the lever, the bigger the radius it has to travel... so when you move it at the end, it only moves around half that distance on the "original" length... I've never used one, so i don't know how they work... I've seen people cut a piece of garden hose and slide it over the throttle to make it a little longer... gotta love ********.. LOL


What you said is logical and makes perfect sence...and it should be that way...but trust me when I tell you that with an extention on the Brute, it is easier to move but its so jerky and sensitive, you almost would rather put up with the thumb-ach. After trying several including the CatsPaw..which I liked the best.. and the old shotgun shell trick, I finally got the Moose Dual Gasser. Now I have both a twist grip and/or a thumb throttle. Its nice. And my thumb never stop thanking me...lol. Well, I had to do something. I finally got perminate nerve damage in my thumb because of these things, and I wasn't about to stop riding.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

nmk, can you give some detailed pics of the dual gasser setup? I thought about doing this, but the 4wd switch is on the throttle side...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> you can look into a twist throttle also but those are generally a bad idea on ATVs


 Rode with a guy that had one and when he was messing around he tried to just lift the front end off the ground a little of his sport quad and ended up face planting behind the bike and smashed the tail light and wrecked the grab bar. Watching it happen was kinda funny cause it looked like slow mo but he didn't think so. LMAO


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

hey i live lil south of u and have one i will give u for free


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

ive got a moose product an i like it cause when the thumb aches i just use the palm of my hand.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DRZfour00 said:


> nmk, can you give some detailed pics of the dual gasser setup? I thought about doing this, but the 4wd switch is on the throttle side...


I'll PM you a link to a write-up I did on another forum. Basicly I replaced the useless override button with a military quality push button latching switch. Very cool. That's where it should always have been. 

And guys, the Moose was made for ATVs, its not as dangerious as a standard twist throttle. Has less then a 1/4 twist from OFF to WOT Plus you can lock it out if you are in tec stuff.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> I'll PM you a link to a write-up I did on another forum. Basicly I replaced the useless override button with a military quality push button latching switch. Very cool. That's where it should always have been.
> 
> And guys, the Moose was made for ATVs, its not as dangerious as a standard twist throttle. Has less then a 1/4 twist from OFF to WOT Plus you can lock it out if you are in tec stuff.


I thought you did a write up on here...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I thought you did a write up on here...


Did I?? Man...if I did its in the how-tos . Its hell getting old...:thinking:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, well they say the best thing about alzimers is" you get to meet new people every day". Hi I'm NM, have we met, I'm NM......lmao. sorry man just funny


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I thought it was just that I was getting to be old, glad to see others have this issue.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Did I?? Man...if I did its in the how-tos . Its hell getting old...:thinking:


ok you didn't do a write up... but you posted pics under "What have you done for your quad today?"... I found it...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=127464&postcount=709 :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> ok you didn't do a write up... but you posted pics under "What have you done for your quad today?"... I found it...
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=127464&postcount=709 :bigok:


Yeah I looked in the how-tos and didn't see it...but I remembered posting something somewhere. Thanks for finding it. Maybe I'll copy the how-to over here afterall.

Thanks gpinjason.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah I looked in the how-tos and didn't see it...but I remembered posting something somewhere. Thanks for finding it. Maybe I'll copy the how-to over here afterall.
> 
> Thanks gpinjason.


No prob! I'd like to see that how-to... The kit is a little pricey for me (can spend $150 on something else) but it might be on the "wish list". LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> No prob! I'd like to see that how-to... The kit is a little pricey for me (can spend $150 on something else) but it might be on the "wish list". LOL


Well I just posted it in the How-Tos.


----------

